# Help Needed Near Mc Intosh NM



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

DO WE HAVE ANY REHABERS OR RESCUE PEOPLE IN NEW MEXICO NEAR Mc INTOSH? A member of Saddle Homer Club a club to which I belong,was hit be a small tornado yesterday. Lofts destroyed and birds scatted ,many squabs with no perants to care for them.The club is a national type not many members and none near him. help is needed. .GEORGE


----------



## thebirdhi (Oct 8, 2006)

that is sad and it really sucks i willlkeep prays in mind. Srry for bad spelling if i had some.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> DO WE HAVE ANY REHABERS OR RESCUE PEOPLE IN NEW MEXICO NEAR Mc INTOSH? A member of Saddle Homer Club a club to which I belong,was hit be a small tornado yesterday. Lofts destroyed and birds scatted ,many squabs with no perants to care for them.The club is a national type not many members and none near him. help is needed. .GEORGE


George, did you look at our list here on PT. There is one person named Phyllis Hamrick about 1 1/2 hours away in Santa Fe, NM. I have no idea who she is or if she's still active. I am so sorry to hear about this. I checked our list on 911 and didn't see anyone close to McIntosh. Wish I could help...........


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> George, did you look at our list here on PT. There is one person named Phyllis Hamrick about 1 1/2 hours away in Santa Fe, NM. I have no idea who she is or if she's still active. I am so sorry to hear about this. I checked our list on 911 and didn't see anyone close to McIntosh. Wish I could help...........


HI RENEE, I can,t seem to find the list that you spoke of is this a list that rehabers and rescue people only have access to? I checked the members list,but it looks like I would need the handle that she uses. GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi George,

Our member, Ron Howard, recently signed up for the Pigeon Resources Directory, so I feel fine in publishing his contact information here even though I haven't sent the updated PRD to Googull yet. He is in Albuquerque, which looks to be about 50 miles away. He may know someone closer and/or be able to assist himself. Here is his information:

NM/Albuquerque/Cockatiel & Pigeon Rescue/Ron Howard/4208 Ridgerunner Rd NW/87114/(505)899-5979/(925)686-2350/[email protected]/http://www.cockatielrescue.org/yes to adopt,foster,rescue,rehab,transp

Since you have the details, why don't you call Ron or have your Saddle Homer person give him a call.

I'm very sorry this has happened.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> HI RENEE, I can,t seem to find the list that you spoke of is this a list that rehabers and rescue people only have access to? I checked the members list,but it looks like I would need the handle that she uses. GEORGE


George, click on "Resources" at the top of the page. Then click on "Emergency Care" then click on "Directory of local Hospitals and Rehab Facilities"......scroll down the list. You'll only see two people or places in NM.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a direct link: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Here's a direct link: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm
> 
> Terry


Is that a moderator thing? I couldn't get a link, that's why I had to give him step by step..........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

George,

I just spoke with Ron Howard in Albuquerque. He will be signing on in about 20 minutes, so hang on for now, and he will join the thread in a little bit.

Renee .. I am the "keeper" of the Pigeon Resources Directory and just knew the exact URL where Googull posts it.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Actually, it's the 11th one down in the Resources forum:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

Pidgey


----------



## ronhoward (Mar 16, 2007)

*Message for George and Terri....*

I have called Mr. John Olguin at McIntosh, but no one answered. I left him a message with both my home phone and cell phone numbers. Hopefully he'll call back a.s.a.p. I'll do whatever I can when he let's me know what's needed.

Ron Howard
Cockatiel & Pigeon Rescue
Albuquerque, NM
H(505)899-5979
Cell(925)686-2350 (off after 8PM MT and back on around 6:30am MT)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> Actually, it's the 11th one down in the Resources forum:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25
> 
> Pidgey


OOPS.....didn't know that was there. I think we're about "stickied" to death..............


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sure do come in handy when needing consolidated info. Thanks for responding
so immediately, Ron and everyone.

fp


----------



## ronhoward (Mar 16, 2007)

*Have to go...*

I have to be up in another 6 hrs to clean cages and go to work, so I'm signing off. If anyone hears from McIntosh, NM, please give me a call. Ron


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ronhoward said:


> I have called Mr. John Olguin at McIntosh, but no one answered. I left him a message with both my home phone and cell phone numbers. Hopefully he'll call back a.s.a.p. I'll do whatever I can when he let's me know what's needed.
> 
> Ron Howard
> Cockatiel & Pigeon Rescue
> ...


Thank you so much, Ron. I gather you have spoken with George in order to know who to call or perhaps I missed that information from being in a hurry to get in touch with you.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> OOPS.....didn't know that was there. I think we're about "stickied" to death..............



Yeah .. we are .. pretty stickied up. There has been some discussion about trying to better organize such things .. looks like we need to really get going on that little project.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

ronhoward said:


> I have to be up in another 6 hrs to clean cages and go to work, so I'm signing off. If anyone hears from McIntosh, NM, please give me a call. Ron


 RON,I have sent a e-mail to JOHN with your number hope and that you and he can make contact.I know that he and his 11 year old son have been at it all day. GEORGE


----------



## ronhoward (Mar 16, 2007)

*Terry, yes George called...*

about 5 minutes after you did and gave me John Olguin's telephone number, so I called him and left a message on his voice mail. I haven't heard back, so I have no idea what's going on, still waiting. I tried returning George's call last night, but his line was busy each time I tried. I'll try him again in an hour or so to see if he's heard anything. Ron


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

RON, I sent John a e-mail with your phone number I did get a message from him has a temperary set up.he told me that he did not check his message.You should hear from him today.He and his 11 year old son worked all day getting a tempory loft set up. .GEORGE


----------



## ronhoward (Mar 16, 2007)

*Everything seems to be OK in McIntosh, NM...*

I spoke with John Olguin, he's managed to recapture most of his parents (Fancy Pigeons) and they are back in with the babies in breeding pens. He lost two hatchlings, but the rest seem to be eating well now, being fed by the parents. His lofts are very heavy, but were turned over in the high winds. He's going to try and get them back up and onto concrete pillars, so right now things are temporary, but progressing. Ron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We have not had ours tested (and hopefully we won't) but we used tie-downs on all four corners of our aviaries to hold them down. We can get hurricane force winds here and these go pretty deep in the ground.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for the update, Ron, and for being so willing to try to help. It sounds like Mr. Olguin has got things under control at this point.

Terry


----------

